# if your dog could talk



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just something fun to think about... if your dog could talk what would its most common phrases words or sentences be?

onyxes would be PLAY PLAY PLAY and KISSES KISSES KISSES!!!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Currently, Smokey would be saying "NO, not the cotton balls again!!!!"


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ceaser would be..." will you throw the dang toy already, cheeezzz"
Rain would say... "Please give me more food",,,, she is a big pig!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

NesOne said:


> Currently, Smokey would be saying "NO, not the cotton balls again!!!!"


may i ask why?? sounds like a pretty intersting sentance lol.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

ruby & zoe "where is that light mommy?"
ruby "lets go go go where i don't no but lets just go!"
zoe "can i lay on your lap for a hour or 2?"


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> may i ask why?? sounds like a pretty intersting sentance lol.


lol, because I'm cleaning his cropped ears daily with hydrogen peroxide, and he's a sensitive little guy


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

mmmm....
snoop would probably be sayin ouch, ouch, ouch, GO AWAY KARMA, ouch ouch...
and karm... mommy play w/ me, mommy i wanna go outside, mommy snoops bin mean he wont play, oo my new toy yay!!! grr tug tug tug, riiippp, im goin to tare you to pieces and i wont get in trouble for it ha ha ha ha ha <--evil laugh lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

karma seems to be quite the charactor!!lol.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Courage only really has one thought: "I'm going to kill it" LOL.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Courage only really has one thought: "I'm going to kill it" LOL.


hahahaha


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Zildjian: " Mom, Lets Playyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !" or " Lets go for bye bye; where i don't know lets just GO!" LOL.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Mary Jane - "Why can't we just get rid of Sadies?"

Sadies - "Why can't we just get rid of Mary Jane?"


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Mary Jane - "Why can't we just get rid of Sadies?"
> 
> Sadies - "Why can't we just get rid of Mary Jane?"


LMAO, good one.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

another great one for onyx would be

"if i hear another fart im going to stick my nose up you butt again!!(literally!!!!)"


my boyfriend and his freinds have litttle shame and fart purposley around onyx just for that reason. they get a kick out of it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Chalice is waiting for the ice to go out so she is thinking all th e time "LETS GO SWIMMING!!!!!!" to my son she is probably saying more along the lines of "THROW THAT BALL ALREADY". I think she would be one of those people that talk really loud.

Mikado is more laid back. But whe I call him into the house i say to him pick 'em up and lay'em down boy. So I hear say that "pick 'em up lay'em down pick'em up lay'em down. I just want to lay down." and probably "wheres my yogurt?"

DaVinic is saying "MOM play John Foggerty again again I want to dance".up:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> karma seems to be quite the charactor!!lol.


lol u have no idea lol. if she could talk i bet u would be one of thoes people that talk really fast and high pitched lol. i can imagin her bein like mommy this mommy that mommy mommy mommy!!! and me bin like WHAT!!! jeese!! lol


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah, just got off th phone with janet, she is doing house work, ruby would say "i'm going to eat those wheels off of that sweeper."while she is barking at it. zoe would say "aren't you done yet my sister is giving me a headache.":hammer:


----------

